# The Nationale-Nederlanden Building/Prage, Czech Republic



## JRE313 (Sep 26, 2015)

Just got Back from my trip to the Czech Republic. The locals call this building "The Dancing House"
Hope you enjoy!


----------



## ak_ (Sep 26, 2015)

Combining the light trails with the architecture works well.


----------



## vipgraphx (Sep 28, 2015)

Really awesome shot! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Sep 28, 2015)

Beauty capture.....well done!

Dave


----------

